# fx5 outlets- new question added



## Alastair (2 Aug 2011)

Im just wondering whats best with regards to these. I have a 5ft bowfront tank, and currently run both my fx5s via 25mm spraybars alonf the entire back. However, for 1 i dont find them asthetically pleasing, 2 my fish avoid swimming along the front due to the flow of water pushing down, and lastly, the first few holes along the bars, the flow of water on both comes out diagonal towards the centre of the tank making flow around the sides not great.
What i was possibly thinking of doing, was to try both the twin outlets that come with the fx5s to see if this may help at all and also not be as harsh on the fish. what do people think would be the best placement of these outlets in the tank? both in the opposite back corners or centred pointedtowards the front slightly??


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

I would probably go for one outlet in each back corner so that the flow meets in the middle and then goes off the front glass and round the back again


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Yeah I was thinking along those lines too mate. I may go back to the spray bars but if it works with the outlets and my fish can swim a little more relaxed then I'll stick with the outlets.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

What fish have you got then? Have you any which might struggle with the flow?


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Small such as cardinals, black neons which seem fine but prefer the less turbulent parts, it's my chocolate gouramis that suffer as they try to sit behind the spray bars or just get blown every where.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Ha ha yeah I can understand that i used to have a gourami which used to get side swept by the current and blown all over the place and that was with just the standard juwel filter lol! You could always point one of the outlets straight at the glass to try and calm the current a bit maybe


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

I need good flow though for the co2 though. If it was a smaller tank and just the one twin outlet it would be easier but I'd have two opposite and hope I don't do this and end up with algae problems.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

i wouldn't of thought you would have algae problems with those two monsters. I was considering putting one on my 125l but I think it might turn it into a whirlpool!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

A change in flow pattern can cause algae if it's not sufficient. I'll be getting my hands wet tomorrow now anyway to give it a try. 
Another member on here has just got an fx5 for his 125 litre. The outflow is adjustable. And you can pick a second hand one up for between 60 and 80. I think there awesome filters for the money


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Yeah they look pretty awesome and I like that they have the outlet to pump water out when doing a water change.


----------



## Westyggx (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*



			
				Matty1983 said:
			
		

> i wouldn't of thought you would have algae problems with those two monsters. I was considering putting one on my 125l but I think it might turn it into a whirlpool!



I've just got one for my 125 mate and its not as bad as i thought it was going to be, i have it on full flow and its fine.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

I'll be interested to see what happens with your change Alistair. I'm finding the flow from the 405's spray bar very powerful and I'm not sure that the fish are feeling it. The shrimp I had in were getting blown all over the shop... Possibly why they didn't survive...


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I'll be interested to see what happens with your change Alistair. I'm finding the flow from the 405's spray bar very powerful and I'm not sure that the fish are feeling it. The shrimp I had in were getting blown all over the shop... Possibly why they didn't survive...



Ahhh funny you should say that bob, as I've not had any luck with two batches of shrimp for some reason. I know my cardinals took a liking but when they were in they held onto my wood for dear life. 

And westy, full flow in your tank? The outlets must really soften the flow then


----------



## Westyggx (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh either that or my FX5 is nackard mate haha, but i can see why it would be higher flow with a spray bar because the holes are alot smaller than the fx5 outlets. My Shrimp and fish are fine.


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Ive never tried the outlets so yours is probably fine. Do you have them set in an almost 90 degree position as ive read that if there not they can actually restrict flow Well I'm going to have a fiddle about with switching to my outlets then and see if they soften my flow a wee bit more lol..


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I'll be interested to see what happens with your change Alistair. I'm finding the flow from the 405's spray bar very powerful and I'm not sure that the fish are feeling it. The shrimp I had in were getting blown all over the shop... Possibly why they didn't survive...


Well I've switched to the outlets today, and the flow is so much more gentle. I was worried with my tank being pretty deep but every plant has a nice gentle sway and my fish are shoaling all over now :0). I pulled my diffusers from under the intakes just so I could make sure the co2 would reach every where and it does so fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

Humm... I don't really have any other outlets to try... I'd have to make my own lilly pipe. How have you get your outlets configured now? Will their alignment conflict with each other?


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

I'm sure you could buy an outlet cheap or Like you say make a Lilly pipe. They dont make them for my size filters he he. Placement wise I've got one either rear corner, on each outlet part of it points to the very edge of the tank and the other sort of diagonally towards the centre. It doesnt look like there's much conflict flow wise, but what I also did is put the intakes on opposite sides to each outlet, left filters outlet on right side of tank etc. Plus I run co2 straight into the intakes so should be fairly even distribution. I can see my pearling now with out having to switch off my filters too


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: fx5 outlets*

I'm just wondering having seen how people use two filters with Lilly flows on them, i.e front left corner and One back right corner creating circular flow, would this work the same if i placed the fx5s outlets the same but adjusting the twin outlets on each so they don't flare out?? I know I have a big tank but I have big flow too. What do people think. I can't buy Lilly pipes for the fx5 unless I down size the tubing but then I'd sacrifice flow which I don't want.


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Aug 2011)

I'm sure i saw somewhere online that make lily pipes for non standard size tubing I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

Please mate if you could. Would get rid of the ugly outflows too. Cheers


----------

